
TPG fires Bill McGlashan over alleged role in college admissions scam - joering2
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/tpg-fires-top-exec-bill-mcglashan-over-alleged-role-in-college-admissions-scam-2019-03-14
======
dekhn
this seems really premature given they're allegations.

~~~
southern_cross
Agreed. They're probably all pretty much guilty as charged, but it's not right
for these folks to be losing jobs and such without having yet been convicted.

